# Humminbird Matrix 10



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

So my dad just bought a new boat (center console Sea Chaser) that came with a very nice Lowrance GPS/Fish finder... Needless to say he doesn't need his old Humminbird Matrix 10, and he told me i could have it... Does anyone know if these work well? I can't remember him ever using it for anything other than depth and temp...


----------

